# Has anyone seen the New Oxford Compaion to Food?



## bakergurl6 (Feb 8, 2003)

I saw an interesting book today on tv; and was wondering if anyone had heard about it, The Oxford Companion to Food? I'm English; and so I'm always interested in good books, especially in the area of history of food, and our culture.
I hope to get myself a copy as soon as I can, most likely from Amazon or somewhere like that; because they sell books quite reasonably, and I don't live near a major bookstore, so ordering online is very convenient.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Anne,

It is a good reference tool.

Davidson does a good job.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

The Oxford Companion to Food came out about three years ago, I think. It's an excellent reference work, though there are errors here and there. Penguin (at least in the UK and Aus) have just published the Penguin Companion to Food which is, I believe, and paperback abridged version of the original.

--lamington


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I just got the Oxford Companion to Food for my birthday. It came out in 1999. It's good, but doesn't go into a lot of detail for some things, and too much detail for others. It's a good reference for most common foods and some odd things.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

It took the poor author 30 years to write....Good but not as good as Larousse....enjoy


----------

